#ubuntu-meeting-2 2016-05-10
<mdeslaur> hi infinity
<infinity> Hi!
<mdeslaur> are you back home?
<infinity> I think I am.
<mdeslaur> hehe
 * stgraber waves
<infinity> We seem to be keesless.  So far.
 * slangasek waves
<mdeslaur> he was online a few minutes ago
<infinity> mdeslaur: Well, you're the backup chair.  I leave it to you to decide to find him to chair or to just start the meeting.
<infinity> Me, I'm going to get lost in this giant coffee and imagine a better world.
<mdeslaur> heh
<mdeslaur> ok, I'll chair
<infinity> Hah.
<mdeslaur> ah! speak of the devil
<infinity> 16:04 < mdeslaur> ok, I'll chair
<infinity> 16:04 -!- kees [~kees@ubuntu/member/keescook] has joined #ubuntu-meeting-2
<kees> sorry I'm late!
<infinity> kees: You're chairing, slacker.
<kees> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 10 16:05:36 2016 UTC.  The chair is kees. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<kees> [apologies]
<infinity> Well, I say that, but I'm about to point out that all my actions are deferred.
<kees> I'm sorry I'm late, infinity is sorry his actions are deferred. apologies topic done! :)
<infinity> Hah.
<kees> #Action review
<meetingology> ACTION: review
<kees> lol
<kees> I give up
<kees> slangasek to document juju exception on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Special_Cases
<infinity> kees: It's #topic foo bar, FWIW. :P
<kees> #topic Action review
<kees> doesn't seem like it. :(
<infinity> It can't change the topic in this channel.
<slangasek> yeah
<slangasek> so let's see, I spent a bit of time talking with the juju team about this
<slangasek> yes, sure enough it's there https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Juju
<kees> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Juju says look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JujuUpdates but that doesn't exist...
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> so if you want to keep me actioned to chase the juju team about creating it...
<kees> lol okay
<infinity> Note that things changed a bit at last week's sprint, too.
<kees> #action slangasek to chase the juju team about creating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JujuUpdates
<meetingology> ACTION: slangasek to chase the juju team about creating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JujuUpdates
<slangasek> hmm, they did?
<mdeslaur> oh?
<infinity> Mark's trying to get juju/maas/lxd on more of a stable cadence and not breaking APIs in LTSes.
<slangasek> well
<slangasek> the juju team was not at last week's sprint
<kees> #action infinity to follow up with maas SRU exception
<meetingology> ACTION: infinity to follow up with maas SRU exception
<slangasek> so I don't assume anything has changed yet :)
<infinity> One or two of them were there.
<kees> #action infinity to document the new Docker SRU process
<meetingology> ACTION: infinity to document the new Docker SRU process
<kees> #action infinity to play with seed/maint-check changes on dogfood to build a new xenial release pocket for support length auditing
<meetingology> ACTION: infinity to play with seed/maint-check changes on dogfood to build a new xenial release pocket for support length auditing
<kees> mdeslaur to look into flavour CVE tracking
<mdeslaur> I found our flavour tracking scripts
<mdeslaur> they generate output like this: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/edubuntu.html
<kees> delicious scripts
<infinity> kees: All deferred, but see above for the maas bits, and I should pop the maint-check bit to the top of my stack.
<mdeslaur> but they are crusty and haven't been updated in a while, the seeds and stuff need to be updated
<kees> aah, this table brings back memories. :)
<mdeslaur> I'll look into that, but was waiting to see the outcome of infinity's seed research first
<kees> okay, so, basically still open?
 * infinity side-eyes those socat CVEs.
<mdeslaur> yes
<kees> #action mdeslaur to look into flavour CVE tracking
<meetingology> ACTION: mdeslaur to look into flavour CVE tracking
<kees> #topic Scan the mailing list archive for anything we missed
<infinity> List is dead since the last meeting.
<infinity> More or less.
<kees> yeah, there is literally no May archive file :P
<infinity> Err.
<infinity> Yes there is. :P
<infinity> No there isn't.
<infinity> Wow, I need more of this coffee.
 * infinity stops typing for a bit.
<kees> #topic Check up on community bugs
<kees> not that coffee, clearly. you need different coffee
<kees> zarro boogs found
<kees> #topic AOB
<infinity> *crickets*
<kees> bueller...
<slangasek> nothing here :)
<mdeslaur> seb128: you?
<seb128> mdeslaur, nothing for me no ;-)
<kees> #topic chair selection
<infinity> mdeslaur, then slangasek.
<kees> mdeslaur with slangasek?
<kees> confirmed!
<mdeslaur> ack
<kees> okay, thanks everyone! easy meeting :)
<stgraber> thanks!
<slangasek> thanks :)
<mdeslaur> thanks kees, thanks everyone
<infinity> We'll be sure to make meeting+5 harder, just for you.
<kees> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 10 16:17:17 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2016/ubuntu-meeting-2.2016-05-10-16.05.moin.txt
 * kees falls asleep waiting for wiki
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2017-05-09
<kees> \o
 * stgraber waves
<mdeslaur> \o
<kees> hola
 * kees looks for infinity
<kees> slangasek: here?
<slangasek> hi
<slangasek> and infinity is under the weather, I'm not expecting to see him around today
<kees> k
<kees> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May  9 16:04:06 2017 UTC.  The chair is kees. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<kees> apologies: infinity
<kees> action review...
<kees> auto-skipping infinity's items :)
<kees> ACTION: slangasek to investigate getting tagged ubuntu-community bugs automatically forwarded to technical-board, and if not feasible, fall back to DMB sending signed emails to list for ACL requests
<slangasek> carry over
<slangasek> we continue to fall back
<kees> ACTION: slangasek to follow up to snapd-glib SRU exception request
<slangasek> carry over :/
<kees> #meetingtopic mailing list
<kees> see... meetingbot lies
<kees> i see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2017-May/002304.html
<kees> which is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/1689351
<kees> which is fixed.
<kees> Aaaand, community bugs: empty https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bugs?field.assignee=techboard
<kees> Any Other Business?
<stgraber> I don't have anything :)
<mdeslaur> none from me
<kees> next chair is mdeslaur with slangasek is backup?
<slangasek> sounds plausible
<mdeslaur> yep
<kees> do we need to make this meeting once a month?
<mdeslaur> I think that's something worth considering
<slangasek> I prefer the current cadence; there aren't often pressing issues for us but I don't want to exacerbate that by doubling the community's average wait time for a meeting
<mdeslaur> didn't we mention possibly cancelling the meeting in advance if there was nothing to discuss?
<kees> okay. the meetings are easy, so I don't mind the frequency, but if it becomes a burden, we can discuss it
<kees> mdeslaur: we did, though it wasn't obvious how that interacted with open action items.
<mdeslaur> ah, yeah
<kees> well, for this meeting, we're all done. :)
<kees> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May  9 16:10:50 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2017/ubuntu-meeting-2.2017-05-09-16.04.moin.txt
<slangasek> thanks!
<mdeslaur> ok. thanks kees! thanks slangasek
<kees> thank folks!
<kees> *thanks
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2018-05-08
<kees> hmm, now is meeting?
<kees> agenda isn't updated for today's date, though...
<mdeslaur> kees: yeah, now, but nobody is here I believe
<kees> easy meeting! :)
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2020-05-05
 * vorlon waves
<vorlon> kees: here?
<mdeslaur> ah, whoops
